# Warco VMC



## Omnimill (May 15, 2010)

After much thought, I'm thinking that this may be the mill to get:

http://www.warco.co.uk/VMC-Turret-Mill-C7DAEB08E0.aspx

Anyone on here have one or would like to share their views?

It's not much bigger than some of the Mill Drills I've been looking at if you include the stand, although it is much heavier at 400Kg. In many respects it's similar to the old OO I had to sell so using it should be good.

Vic.


----------



## gbritnell (May 15, 2010)

When I thought about purchasing my round column mill many years ago I looked at that model. Although I thought it would be the ideal shop mill with the knee and compact size the only specification that held me back was the spindle to table height. It doesn't give you much room for setting up a part in a vise and then using a chuck with a jobbers length drill. If it suits your needs I would say get it but consider that dimension.
gbritnell


----------



## Omnimill (May 15, 2010)

It's a valid point that I have thought about. I'm not sure it would cause me any problems but I had already thought that I could make an "extension" collar to move the head up another 50mm - I'm comparing everything to the OO I had. I'm sure there's a thread somewhere on the net for someone who's already done this 

Vic.


----------



## Omnimill (May 15, 2010)

Just did a quick search:

It was Myfords version: http://www.myford.com/myfordMillingMachines.html

"_To special order, machines can be factory fitted with a raising block under the milling head to increase the maximum height from table to spindle nose by 100mm (4)._"

Vic.


----------



## Blogwitch (May 15, 2010)

I too considered the 626 when setting up my shop, when someone offered me a bit more money to upgrade to the one I have now. 

http://www.chesteruk.net/store/626_turret_mill.htm

I would consider it as the last mill for the amateur market. after this you are into industrial type machines.

But it does suffer from a few of the foibles that affect the mill drills. An unbalanced quill being the main one, it has a tendency to drop when you least expect it. There are a few fixes for that problem shown on the web.

Bogs


----------



## Omnimill (May 15, 2010)

Thanks Bogs. The chester Mill is similar spec to the Warco and the same price, but while delivery is free from Warco, Chester want £85 + vat for delivery :'(

Vic.


----------



## DickDastardly40 (May 15, 2010)

How much height do you think you'll need?







My vice isn't the shortest either






I like mine, but some of the speeds are difficult to change as you have to swap belts around. I am considering fitting a 3 phase motor and VFD shared with my lathe in due course.


----------



## Omnimill (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the Pics.
I don't think I'll need more room for most jobs.
An extension collar (and engine hoist ;D ) might be a nice option though :big:

Vic.


----------



## Omnimill (May 17, 2010)

DickDastardly40  said:
			
		

> I like mine, but some of the speeds are difficult to change as you have to swap belts around. I am considering fitting a 3 phase motor and VFD shared with my lathe in due course.



I notice on the Warco site that the motor is dual voltage. Could the existing motor be used with a speed controller?

Vic.


----------



## DickDastardly40 (May 18, 2010)

Omnimill  said:
			
		

> I notice on the Warco site that the motor is dual voltage. Could the existing motor be used with a speed controller?



Vic,

I have no idea, I bought my VMC direct from Warco second hand from a trade-in and they had fitted a new motor. I'm not clever enough to know about fitting speed controllers to single phase motors. 

If I get a VFD, I figure I might as well get 2 for 1 with the lathe anyway as I don't use both at the same time for just the relatively small added cost of another 3 phase motor. 

Al


----------



## doubleboost (May 18, 2010)

Hi
I moved up from a mill drill to a 6 25 mill i could never go back
I made a 5 inch riser block the machine is very capable now
All the Gib's were lapped and the bearings re lubed very happy with it so far


----------



## Omnimill (May 19, 2010)

Nice job on the riser! Could someone tell me how long the Drawbar is if they get a moment, I need to be sure I have enough headroom to remove it. I've emailed Warco with the question but not had a reply ... :-X

Vic.

Forget the above, I gave them a call, it's 320mm apparently.


----------



## Bluechip (May 19, 2010)

Vic

Just has a quick look at Spec.

I think Dual voltage implies either 240V Single Phase or 440V 3-Phase.

Generally speaking a VFD inputs 240V S-Phase and outputs 220V 3-Phase, IIRC, so, any 3 Phase motor needs to be capable of Delta (Mesh) connection. ie 220V or so Phase to Phase.

I am not aware of any Single Phase output VFD's for induction motors.
They may exist.

You need to verify .. 

IIRC there are a lot of threads re: UK sourced VFD's on the ME Clearing House Forum

Dave BC


----------



## Omnimill (May 19, 2010)

Thanks Dave. I'm over budget anyway without thinking of motor control :-X Maybe I'll have a look at the wiring at a later date though.

This looks interesting if you have the cash: http://www.drivesdirect.co.uk/Products/Digital_Inverters.htm

Vic.


----------



## Bluechip (May 19, 2010)

Vic

They're about five miles from me.

Tell me what you want, and I'll nip around there when the nights are darker .... ;D ;D

I know of one person locally who had some kit from them, and found them to be very good with assistance.

Dave BC


----------



## John Rudd (May 19, 2010)

Bluechip  said:
			
		

> Vic
> 
> They're about five miles from me.
> 
> ...



I'm not local to Drives Direct but have had good service and back up from them when i bought my vfd/motor combo from them....


----------



## Omnimill (May 19, 2010)

Thats worth knowing, thanks guys.

Vic.


----------

